# VS400



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Anybody familiar with this reel? Got an offer to buy one, I was wondering if anybody has used one before and had some input on the performance of the reel. Don't want to buy it for just a conversation piece.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

there is a reason they stopped making them.... i know about 8 years ago GBB&T had one brand new, 1800 bucks... i believe it sat for over 3 years.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

$1,800? 

Ummm, yeah, I'm surprised it's not still sitting there.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

thats what the offer was made for. 1850. i think there was only -+50 of the reels made, or so I'm told. maybe be good to just nab as a collectors item. what you think?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

its really not practical for anything except dropping back a lure, or maybe running it out of a rigger. I believe they were around 4lbs, held 800yds of 80? and like john said, they were 1800 bucks new and GBBT had one forever. It would probably be a good collectors piece, but only if it had the original box, paperwork, bag, etc. and was in like new condition. I wouldn't buy it expecting to fish with it though.



BTW...these things are HUGE, they make an 80w look like a baitcaster (maybe a little exaggeration, but still)


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *OMEGA (7/6/2009)*thats what the offer was made for. 1850. i think there was only -+50 of the reels made, or so I'm told. maybe be good to just nab as a collectors item. what you think?


I think a collector's item would be all you'd get out of it. It's WAY too heavy to actually throw. And, if you wanted to troll, there's plenty of reels that will do a better job for a lot less money. Plus, you'd have to spend a pretty penny to have a rod built for it. I think it's only real use fishing would be if you had a 10-15lb pitch bait you wanted to drop back to a marlin, but again, it's not tough to drop back with a 50W.

You'd certainly have a conversation piece, but if you want a big spinning reel to target big game, get a VS300 and just Daiwa's Samuria braid as backing.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (7/6/2009)*BTW...these things are HUGE, they make an 80w look like a baitcaster (maybe a little exaggeration, but still)


I wouldn't say that's too much of an exageration... That reel probably compares to an 80W like a Shimano 2500 compares to a 200 baitcaster.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

picture really doesn't do it justice when it comes to size...but i got this off of another site












There is only one word to describe the VS400* Offshore Spinning Reel...revolutionary. A first-of-its-kind spinning reel for serious deep sea use. 



The VS400 is engineered with the same innovation and simplicity found in the full line of Van Staal Spinning Reels. But it takes reel design a step further with unique added-value features for fishing the "big game." 



Its huge spool capacity holds up to 750 yards of 80 lb braided line, making that "big catch" a true adventure. The solid titanium spool lip is designed for smooth casts and durability. The maintenance free double manual line rollers are designed with 4 sets of stainless steel ball bearings to assure smooth line retrieve. This design also eliminates line twist. The oscillation is designed to produce cross line placement and prevent line dig-in. 



The VS400 has a unique rear lever drag control system with Precise Strike Setting Indicators and Strike Stop Adjustment Controls. This maintenance free drag has a 40 lb maximum setting that allows for quick adjustment to any change in the action with gradation indicators adjustable to exact pound settings. 



Another added value design feature is a four-speed crank handle. An easy press of a button and the handle adjusts for high speed retrieve or low speed power cranking. Like the Precise Strike Setting Indicator, this feature allows for the quick and easy power adjustment required to land your game. The spool has airflow vents allowing for maximum heat dissipation and weight reduction. 



The precision design and advanced engineering of the drag system used in the VS400 is the same patented system found in the complete line of Van Staal Spinning Reels. Its high quality construction is designed for maximum water resistance and maintenance free operation. As in all Van Staal products, the VS400 is engineered to last, taking advantage of the industry's lightest and most durable materials, including stainless steel, aircraft grade aluminum and titanium. 



Designed to handle the work. Constructed to last. Built for pure pleasure. The Van Staal VS400. A revolution in deep sea fishing that takes the challenge- and the challenger- to a new level.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

they are rather large


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *biggamefishr (7/6/2009)*its really not practical for anything except dropping back a lure, or maybe running it out of a rigger. I believe they were around 4lbs, held 800yds of 80? and like john said, they were 1800 bucks new and GBBT had one forever. It would probably be a good collectors piece, but only if it had the original box, paperwork, bag, etc. and was in like new condition. I wouldn't buy it expecting to fish with it though.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...these things are HUGE, they make an 80w look like a baitcaster (maybe a little exaggeration, but still)




it has all those items. And its 1,000 yards of 80 so I can only imagine the size of it. sounds like a godzilla reel. So the consensus is that it isnt a useful reel but it IS a collectors piece?


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *OMEGA (7/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (7/6/2009)*its really not practical for anything except dropping back a lure, or maybe running it out of a rigger. I believe they were around 4lbs, held 800yds of 80? and like john said, they were 1800 bucks new and GBBT had one forever. It would probably be a good collectors piece, but only if it had the original box, paperwork, bag, etc. and was in like new condition. I wouldn't buy it expecting to fish with it though.
> ...




I dont think itwill be a collectors piece or much of one really.Its like 8 years old and pretty much is still worth the same.I wouldnt touch that reel.I would get 3 avet 50w for the same cost AND FISH THE CRAP OUT OF THOSE.screw that VS.


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

We had one on the "Dataman" that was spooled with a lot of 80# braid. The drag was really smooth and the double manual pick up was pretty cool. We caught some tunas on it chunking and live baiting. Although it was big, it worked well.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

If you have the cash sitting around buy it. Most likely its not going to go down in value. Get it if you feel like you want to use it offshore its already spooled up. I think it would be pretty bad ass to catch a marlin on a spinning reel.


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

buy it if not let me know who has it i will,THEY STILL MAKE THEM BUT U HAVE TO ORDER IT AND THEY ARE 2200-2500 THEY WILL HOLD A TUNA OF ANY SIZE I THINK STILL BETTER THAN ANY PENN MADE


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *tljbabc (7/6/2009)*buy it if not let me know how has it i will,THEY STILL MAKE THEM BUT U HAVE TO ORDER IT AND THEY ARE 2200-2500 THEY WILL HOLD A TUNA OF ANY SIZE I THINK STILL BETTER THAN ANY PENN MADE




1850 for a big Zebco.....I dunno. I might have buyers remorse. I would if it would maybe be a collectable i just keep it in the bag. but if you can still order i doubt its worth much even if its one of the original 50 runs


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

THE ONE THAT GBBT HAD IS ONE OF THE ONES THAT TIM FALZONE HAS HE SHOWED ME 2 THAT HE HAS WHEN I WENT TO LOOK AT HIS OLD DATA MAN 47 VIKING THEY ARE BADASS AND VERY BIG FOR A SPINNING REEL


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *JoeZ (7/6/2009)*$1,800?
> 
> Ummm, yeah, I'm surprised it's not still sitting there.




Yeah...Those things are only 700 or 800 new right?


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

someone would buy that reel just because they had the money and wouldnt miss it just to have a couple on the boat.Probably sits in the corner next to the ice maker.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

here is a better pic.



i would think 80 lb test with 25 plus drag on a 90 degree bend would be a little stressfull on the line causing the user to hurt a little when fighting a big fish adding the weight of the reel.When they first came out they were cheap like 800 dollars.I think they jacked up the price to the way most people think,.Put an outrageous price on something and people assume it is something great.LIke how most guys refer to the fishing equipment not by what it does but "dude this thing cost 1800 dollars"


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

The VS400 was a limited production reel that was produced by Robert Koelewyn. Robert also being the Engineer and Designer of the origional Van Staal design. The "No Shortcut" design of the Van Staal Reel has been declared by some as an engineering Marvel. The VS400 is no exception. Being built or in some cases overbuilt to stand up to the demands that most would not consider putting a "Spinning Reel" through, it has some shortcomings, such as it weight and somewhat cumbersome size, which is not traditional for most spinning reel users, but the reel is not built for normal spinning reel game, either. Incredible Reel. 

Each one of the VS series reels are simply amazing products. They have the ability to add value to a fishing trip for many, and they are a pleasure to fish. 

As far as collectability of the VS400, I am not completely sure but I don't think more than 100 were ever produced and actually I think the number is around 50 or 60 serial numbered reels, so I have to think with Worldwide Distribution there could be a collectors market. Let's face it things alot more strange or lesser quality have become highly priced collector pieces, look at the FinNor Wedding Cake Reels....Dang, and there were 100's and 100's of them built.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Omega you have a PM.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

The Fin Nor OFS 95 holds 600 yards of 100 lb test braid.....thats not too far from what that vs400 claims to hold.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

well said curtis... hell, people collect mitchell's and those things SUCK


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl23_lblFullMessage>well said curtis... hell, people collect mitchell's and those things SUCK </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


just throwing this out there but what do you think has caught more fish

a mitchell 302 or a van staal 

im not bashing either reel in this 

and john didnt you have a mitchell


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I absolutely love an old Penn 706z, and almost love an old Mitchell 302 as much and own several of each, but:

I don't see any "Good" information coming from comparing how many fish have been caught on one reel vs. another, and certainly not Mitchell vs. Van Staal. Unfortunatly whether we like it or not they are not in the same class for several reasons, Cost andQualityof Raw Materials, Suggested Retail, Number of Reels Produced and probably other things that would grossly effect the comparison of how many one or the other caught. It would be much like comparing "How many Deer have been taken bya "Remington Model 700" vs. a "Lazzaroni". Both are very capible of taking the game, but one is not used by very many huntersat all, while the other is one of the most common rifles ever produced. Given the choice Iwill choose the Lazzaroni, but the comparison will not show it as a popular choice at all, or a great whitetail harvesting rifle either, but in a head to head comparisonthe Lazzaroni will outshine the Remington Model 700 each and every single time. 

If you compared the number of fish caught by any reel it may surprise youwhere the *Zebco 33*, *Zebco 202*,*GarciaABU 5500C*and the *Mitchell 300* rankvery highover and above your and myfavorites. 

If you enjoy using very well funtioning, very fine fishing reels a Van Staal is one to look at, and I personally highly recomend them, and even moreso in the smaller sizes. I have fishedthem formany years and worked them very hard, and have been completely satisfied with everyVan Staal Iown or ever owned. If you want a reel that has beena proven workhorse andwill perform for years and hold up to heavy use, the Penn 706z or Mitchell 302 are both very good choices althoughI would prefer the 706z. If you would rather fish a traditionalBailed spinning reel a Shimano Stradic is very hard to beat in Quality, Funtionand Price.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kingling (7/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl23_lblFullMessage>well said curtis... hell, people collect mitchell's and those things SUCK </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> ...




Thats a dumb question Ben. Mitchell's have been around 5 times longer than Van Stall!!


----------



## bailti (Oct 8, 2007)

There is one on Ebay listed for $1,800. It says it's number 53 out of 53 produced.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Super-Rare-Van-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------

